# Max Amount of Cash You can bring Abroad



## guest1 (3 Jun 2008)

Hi,
I'm going to the UK soon and was wondering what is the maximum amount i can take abroad in cash?

Did a search, and couldn't find the answer anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Brianp (3 Jun 2008)

hi guest1

google "customs uk airport cash"
HM revenue & customs website


----------



## eileen alana (3 Jun 2008)

How much are you planning in taking? you know they do have ATM's over there


----------



## guest1 (4 Jun 2008)

Hi Eileen, bout 10.5k sterling. You can withdraw money but not that much plus you'll get a crappy rate.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jun 2008)

What sort of forex margin and fees are you paying to get this amount of cash changed before travelling? Is it better than the 1.75% forex margin charged on some credit cards for non € cash withdrawals (having pre-lodged the cash before travelling)? There are certain security issues with this but probably no less secure than carrying that amount of cash!


----------



## PMU (4 Jun 2008)

There’s free movement of capital within the EU, but member states can monitor capital movements.  So you may be asked by the UK authorities or UK financial institutions (if you try to lodge the money) to account for a large cash holding under the EU Money Laundering Directive. 
  There is another new EU rule that controls the amount of cash you can take _in to_ and _out of_ the EU.  This is €10,000.
  [broken link removed]


----------



## guest1 (9 Jun 2008)

Sorry, to resurrect this thread so late but i'm going over to the UK Thursday.

To Clubman,

I have no clue mate, what kind of forex margin i'll be paying. I'm thinkin of just withdrawing it directly from my AIB account. If the spot rate is 0.80 on the day i'll i probably get somewhere in the order of 0.785 from AIB plus whatever commission they attach.
I'm interested in the pre-lodging thing. How exactly would that work?
Also given the turnaround time do you think this is feasible?

I know i'd save a few hundred with currency.ie but with the time factor i don't think its possible. I'll probably be bringing £11K gbp!!! I know it seems really foolish plus if i get stopped in the airport with that kinda cash it would be a bit of a nightmare i'd say.
If anyone has others suggesstions i'd really appreciate it.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## guest1 (9 Jun 2008)

Note to Admins:

This thread is actually about buying car and is nothing got to do with *Holidays,Travel,Transport,Hotels & Airlines*
Could you move it somewhere more appropriate
Sorry for not mentioning that in the original post.


Thanks


----------



## mercman (9 Jun 2008)

It might be a nightmare if you got stopped. It would be a complete disaster if the money got nicked. Why don't you make an arrangement with your Bank to obtain the cash in the UK or better still a Bank Draft after the deal isa done.


----------



## guest1 (10 Jun 2008)

I don't even know how that would work out. AIB have no branches over there and i can't exactly just withdraw the money from a hole in the wall.

I wonder if i could pay by laser card? My one doesn't have the 3 digit code on the back though.
This is turning out to be a right royal pain.


Thanks.


----------



## BillK (10 Jun 2008)

I sent a few thousand the other way from my UK bank to Ireland via an electronic transfer. I did of course know the account number etc that I was sending it to which may not be possible for you.

I would suggest, on balance, that your best option would be a bank Draft as suggested by Mercman.


----------

